# Stacking, for Caryn



## Pointgold

Next is the "1-2-3-4" set up that I told you about.

1st set the outside (show side, dog's left) front leg. Holding the lead "bundle" in your right hand, use the left hand to set the leg. Using the elbow, NOT the leg or wrist, and you can set the feet just slightly towards the inside and they will slide to straight. Then, switch the lead "bundle" to the left hand and set the inside (dog's right) front leg the same way. The legs should be straight down from the shoulder when viewed from the side, and parallel vertically when viewed from the front. Remember to keep the collar well under the dog's jaw, and smooth down the throatiness into the chest.


----------



## Pointgold

Next we set the rear, outside (show side, dog's left). Using the hock joint. The dog's rear pasterns when viewed from the side should be straight vertically, and from the rear straight and parallel to each other (unlike Zoom's in these photos, see disclaimer lol)


----------



## Pointgold

Once the dog is set where you want her, you can then hold out the tail. It should be held level, or just very slightly above level, to the topline.
*in this photo, Zoom pulled back. I would want the collar held less forward, and her muzzle less raised.


----------



## arcane

teee heeee PG are you having fun yet!!!!!!!!!! lol I think i'd rather be out chasing snow balls!!!!!! Adi is acting like a pup today!!! Pretty ZOOM!


----------



## Pointgold

So, as the "1-2-3-4" goes, 1 = outside front. 2 = inside front 3 = outside rear 4= inside rear. Practice in front of a mirror, and you should be able to set your dog up as qucikly as counting 1-2-3-4.


----------



## Pointgold

arcane said:


> teee heeee PG are you having fun yet!!!!!!!!!! lol I think i'd rather be out chasing snow balls!!!!!! Adi is acting like a pup today!!! Pretty ZOOM!


Ha! NAUGHTY Zoom! SHE was MUCH preferring to be outside with the Saint puppy! And is, right now!!!! The pics are awful, she was wet and miffed, and hubby was bored. I would have rather taken them in the training room, but I didn't feel like driving over there and turning the heat on. I hope it helps Caryn even a bit...


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Thanks Laura...I'll print it off and keep it in my AKC folders I have and training stuff. I think it has helped me...but where do you get your leads from? I have some that I bought...and I don't like them...AT ALL!! And I have a BIG and very heavy grooming table that is almost TOO big for a show...where can I get a nice 'show' one??


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Wow, Laura... that was very nice of you to take the time to provide such a wonderful, step-by-step visual lesson for Caryn!

Hey Caryn - I wouldn't worry about *different* leashes and grooming tables until you can do what Laura has demonstrated in your sleep! Master the skill, then aquire the fancy stuff! *wink*


----------



## Ash

I was thinking she should write a book.


----------



## Ardeagold

Very nice! 

Now tell me...I could use the help, honestly. What do you do when your dog keeps moving his rear foot? As soon as I go to step 4......step 3 has moved.

My handler got him to stay stacked. I can't. He tickled the inside of the leg when he placed the foot...........doesn't work for me. He's 7 mos old and determined not to keep leg #3 where I put it.

(We're on our way to handling classes starting Tuesday, so perhaps it's just a matter of "practice"?)


----------



## nolmscheid

You did a great job. I will be bookmarking it


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Zoom is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great tutorial - very cool of you to do that!


----------



## GardenPaws

Thank you PG......that was great. I just bought a 6 month old breed puppy (to do obedience and tracking with) but the breeder offered to show him for me a local shows. I don't know if I'll take her up on it but I felt until I decide he should get used to be handled for the conformation ring. Your short tutorial was perfect to get me started.


----------



## Pointgold

Ardeagold said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Now tell me...I could use the help, honestly. What do you do when your dog keeps moving his rear foot? As soon as I go to step 4......step 3 has moved.
> 
> My handler got him to stay stacked. I can't. He tickled the inside of the leg when he placed the foot...........doesn't work for me. He's 7 mos old and determined not to keep leg #3 where I put it.
> 
> (We're on our way to handling classes starting Tuesday, so perhaps it's just a matter of "practice"?)


A lot of it is using the collar, as you see me holding it, to shift the dog's weight from one side to another. Keep saying, calmly, "no..." re-place the offending foot, then "Stay". And he only gets bait when standing still...He'll get it. And, when you get a couple of good stacks, held for a reasonable amount of time, stop, tell him "YEA! What a GOOD boy!" and give him a smooch/hug/cookie...

Which brings to mind the art of "baiting." We'll do more photos on THAT here soon! (Zoom'll be all over that, Chow Hound...)


----------



## Ash

I will be waiting for those. Really you should write a book LOL


----------



## Pointgold

HA. "Dog Shows BY a Dummy" :bowrofl:


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh no, Pointgold! I think you would do a remarkable book on conformation! I wish I had had you here when I had my Dakota in conformation classes! Dakota much preferred to lay on the couch as opposed to go into the show ring. He was just under a year when I enrolled him in classes and he was beginning to have fun. His favorite thing was to take his lead in his mouth as he gaited around the ring. The trainer waited for him to come around and stack in front of her and she then chucked him under his jaw and told his how bad he was for holding his lead! I wanted to murder her! He showed some after that with a prof. handler but she had caused him to hate the show ring.

Your pictures and explanations are great!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold

Jazzys Mom said:


> Oh no, Pointgold! I think you would do a remarkable book on conformation! I wish I had had you here when I had my Dakota in conformation classes! Dakota much preferred to lay on the couch as opposed to go into the show ring. He was just under a year when I enrolled him in classes and he was beginning to have fun. His favorite thing was to take his lead in his mouth as he gaited around the ring. The trainer waited for him to come around and stack in front of her and she then chucked him under his jaw and told his how bad he was for holding his lead! I wanted to murder her! He showed some after that with a prof. handler but she had caused him to hate the show ring.
> 
> Your pictures and explanations are great!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


 
That breaks my heart. While a dog should be well trained and show nicely, it should be fun for them, too. The greatest compliment that I ever received was from a group of spectators who I did not know. When I came out of the ring, they came to me and told me that of all the dogs in the ring, mine looked to be enjoying themselves more than any others. (Although most Goldens seem to think it's pretty darned fun... I mean, seriously - look pretty, stand still when asked, have some one pet 'em, and get food! I WANNA BE A SHOW DAWG IN MY NEXT LIFE!!!!)
If it ain't fun, why do it? :doh:
I love the ring. I also met the person who I consider my dearest most treasured friend, Gini Mulligan, who ultimately became my surrogate mom/big sister/best friend and kennel partner. She had seen me show in Grand Rapids and called me to tell me that "YOU are going to show my dogs!" She wanted her dogs to wag their tails and focus on me and have a wonderful time, which is what I want for a show dog, too.
In my handling classes, we all have way too much fun! And I dare say, do more than our share of winning, which is a bonus!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Thats the way it sould be, Pointgold, fun for the dog first of all and then fun for the handler. Dakota NEVER had fun in the ring. The only time he was even at EASE in the ring was when I handeled him and I just didn't have the experience I needed for him to win. He was pointed but I thought --- what for???? He's not having any fun, so I retired him at age 2 1/2. It was a shame because he had a gorgeous head, great bone structure and pretty decent coat too! He was from the Malagold Kennel and had the Corriander head. I only showed for awhile after that and had several bad experiences so quit showing. Wish I had met you at one of the shows - maybe I would still be showing!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## moyimus

thanks for the advice! i love the photos and the way you explained it.


----------



## historicprim

Wow PG I just found this thread you are the best!
My husband has been going to confirmation classes and is in his third week, the teacher is amazing and willing to share all her little secrets. (as you do)
Here is a picture I took last night of our girl and hubby who's learning as well as myself.
I know she is overweight (been telling him to stop feeding so much) lol as well as get her in condition. We are concidering a treadmill with a fan blowing on her so she thinks she is running, as per advised. Do you have an opinion or experience with a treadmill?


----------



## RummysMum

Thank you for this thread.

We have begun conformation classes and this will be very handy. It's harder than it looks to get down pat, the visuals are great.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I just now found this thread, it's awesome. PG you are an incredible wealth of knowledge and help!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I'm just curious...

Has there ever been a dog trained to just do that on their own? Is it even possible?

Wouldn't it be nice? "Gilmour, Stack!" Tada!


----------



## sammydog

This is great information! Thank you for taking the time to share!


----------



## goldengirls550

Wow, PG. That was perfect. Tell Zoom she is such a pretty girl too.!


----------



## Pointgold

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I'm just curious...
> 
> Has there ever been a dog trained to just do that on their own? Is it even possible?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice? "Gilmour, Stack!" Tada!


*Yep!* My Lyric (AmCanCh Halltree Lyric Moment, CD, OD did. She SO loved the ring, and her big "trick" was "The Invisible Handler". I used to love to have her do it at handling classes for newbies. She'd go down and back, on her own, come in and free stack, and then we'd send her on a "go round". She'd go to the end of the line and set herself up. No lead, no collar, wagging her tail the whole time. Even now, there are people who take my handling class who say "OH, we wish Lyric was here to do her "Invisible Handler"...


----------



## Pointgold

goldengirls550 said:


> Wow, PG. That was perfect. Tell Zoom she is such a pretty girl too.!


 
Thank you. She sure was in a pissy mood about doing it, though. I mean, there was a drooly PUPPY wanting to roll in the snow with her.


----------



## rictic

i'll tell you a secert ok.
pg already has a product out that is far better than a book.

this is packed full of tips.


----------



## goldengirls550

Pointgold said:


> Thank you. She sure was in a pissy mood about doing it, though. I mean, there was a drooly PUPPY wanting to roll in the snow with her.


Lol. Aubrie can sympathize. Lay bugs Aubrie pretty much all day (and Layla just turned 2!) So much for "maturing" into a nice young lady


----------



## Pointgold

rictic said:


> i'll tell you a secert ok.
> pg already has a product out that is far better than a book.
> 
> this is packed full of tips.


 
:doh: You were NOT supposed to let the cat of or the (tea)bag, mister... 

LOL


----------



## Pointgold

goldengirls550 said:


> Lol. Aubrie can sympathize. Lay bugs Aubrie pretty much all day (and Layla just turned 2!) So much for "maturing" into a nice young lady


 
Zoom LUUUVs puppies, especially the drooly, slimey ones. :yuck: Getting "beat up" by them is her fave activity.


----------



## beargroomer

Wow, this is awesome. YOU are awesome! I have a friend who just started taking handling classes and I'm going to get so many hugs from her thanking me for sending the link to your tutorial here. 

Zoom is beautiful!!! How old is she?


----------



## Pointgold

beargroomer said:


> Wow, this is awesome. YOU are awesome! I have a friend who just started taking handling classes and I'm going to get so many hugs from her thanking me for sending the link to your tutorial here.
> 
> Zoom is beautiful!!! How old is she?


 
:listen: She just turned 7, but don't tell her I told you - it's that "never ask a lady how old they are" thang.


----------



## Selli-Belle

PG, your Lyric was a littermate of Selli's Grandmother Storm!


----------



## Pointgold

Selli-Belle said:


> PG, your Lyric was a littermate of Selli's Grandmother Storm!


 
Really! What was Storm's registered name?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Just incredible 



Pointgold said:


> *Yep!* My Lyric (AmCanCh Halltree Lyric Moment, CD, OD did. She SO loved the ring, and her big "trick" was "The Invisible Handler". I used to love to have her do it at handling classes for newbies. She'd go down and back, on her own, come in and free stack, and then we'd send her on a "go round". She'd go to the end of the line and set herself up. No lead, no collar, wagging her tail the whole time. Even now, there are people who take my handling class who say "OH, we wish Lyric was here to do her "Invisible Handler"...


----------



## Pointgold

Selli-Belle said:


> PG, your Lyric was a littermate of Selli's Grandmother Storm!


 
If it was Coastal Storm, who I think Cherie Berger used to own, then it was from a repeat breeding of Meric to Dust 3 or 4 years after the litter Lyric was out of.


----------



## Selli-Belle

You are correct, it was Halltree Coastal Storm. Sorry, I did not check the dates.


----------



## kjarv24

GREAT Thread!!  PG Thank you soo much!! 
While I don't plan to Show Jake as I don't think he is show material as far as the golden retriever standard goes, I have started a little stacking with him, and he seems to enjoy it aslong as food is involved!  I'd love everyones opinions on him once I work with him a month or so longer! 
I do want to show/breed Great Danes---YEARS! from now, so I think I could definitely learn a lot from working with jake, & its a good bonding experience to!
Thanks again for the step-by-step & looking forward to your next thread


----------



## Gwen

rictic said:


> i'll tell you a secert ok.
> pg already has a product out that is far better than a book.
> 
> this is packed full of tips.


....My FAVOURITE tea & getting harder & harder to find in Canada!


----------



## DCPakaMOM

OK pointgold -- any tips for those of us who really want to show our own dogs (at least in sweeps) but find the ring nerves and associated diarrhea difficult to get past. I have watched outless people show their dogs trying to absorb as much as I can ... yet my nerves get the absolute best of me. I remember showing at sweeps in Orlando when Bailey was in 6-9 class, 17 in her class, 2 days of sweeps. Her co-owner showed her the second day - I had to show her the first day as co-owner had conflict with judge that day. We didn't place - I can't even remember who the judge was but she finally came over to me, put her hands on both my forearms and said, you just need to relax and stop shaking! I left the ring, swearing I had just retired!

3 days of shows, two sweeps - she won her class everytime except with me. 

Now, the puppy - my goal is to show him in sweeps at the National. So for all of you planning on going - hopefully you will have something to laugh about. Luckily little Coda free baits and almost can stack himself - little cutie! Maybe he can help me out. So, PG - we are ready to come visit for those handling classes!


----------



## Pointgold

DCPakaMOM said:


> OK pointgold -- any tips for those of us who really want to show our own dogs (at least in sweeps) but find the ring nerves and associated diarrhea difficult to get past. I have watched outless people show their dogs trying to absorb as much as I can ... yet my nerves get the absolute best of me. I remember showing at sweeps in Orlando when Bailey was in 6-9 class, 17 in her class, 2 days of sweeps. Her co-owner showed her the second day - I had to show her the first day as co-owner had conflict with judge that day. We didn't place - I can't even remember who the judge was but she finally came over to me, put her hands on both my forearms and said, you just need to relax and stop shaking! I left the ring, swearing I had just retired!
> 
> 3 days of shows, two sweeps - she won her class everytime except with me.
> 
> Now, the puppy - my goal is to show him in sweeps at the National. So for all of you planning on going - hopefully you will have something to laugh about. Luckily little Coda free baits and almost can stack himself - little cutie! Maybe he can help me out. So, PG - we are ready to come visit for those handling classes!


 
Come on up! 

I would suggest trying to find a couple of matches and show there, first. It really helps with getting comfortable in the ring. 
Most importantly, remember to have FUN! I've read how proud you are of your babies, and that is key. Sweeps are an opportunity to take those babies that you are so proud of into a ring and show that pride. I love Sweeps. To be able to showcase your puppies in an environment meant SRTICTLY for puppies is great. No need to get worked up, and while it is easier said than done, "relax"! Not TOO much, though... I have always believed that the minute that I am not a little nervous, I better quit. I think those nerves help me keep my edge, and push me to do a better job. No nerves, too relaxed = not caring IMO. So, just a little to keep you on your toes is a good thing!
I also find that little rituals - doing the same thing before showing - help me. Laying things out a certain way, always having my TicTacs in the tackbox and popping a couple when I head to the ring - all part of keeping me in my "zone".


----------



## MillysMom

I remembered this thread from when it was originally posted, and searched for it today since I now am signed up for my first handling class with Hush (Zoom's granddaughter). Holy cow! I didn't realize how much they look alike. Hush is now sporting a lovely racing stripe down her back, that is Zoom color, and her face looks so much like Zoom. 

I almost died when I saw this picture of Zoom. I don't know if this is Zoom's typical look, but that is the grown up version of the face that greats me every morning. The eyes, the expression, everything! It's crazy!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

This is a great thread! I'm glad you pulled it up, I never would have seen it otherwise since I wasn't a member of the forum at the time


----------

